# How can I hook Sennheiser RS 170s up to my HDTV?



## Meriwether_R (Feb 3, 2012)

Here's a link to the headphones. You can click the technical data tab to see what kind of input it has. All I have to work with from my TV or PS3 is a digital audio out. How can I hook these up to it while still being able to use the virtual surround sound and while minimizing delay between the TV speakers and the headphones? (I want to be able to use HD too, so I can't just use the RCA.)


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF.

In a word: No. You're not going to be able to use those headphones directly from the digital out of the TV. At a minimum you need something like THIS.But I'm concerned that you'll need some type of device to decode the signal as many shows and games use dolby digital or DTS encoding to get surround sound. 

For not much more you can get an inexpensive receiver that will do everything that you need. Search Craigslist - there will be many that will work.


----------

